# When Will You Take Down Christmas Decorations?



## Chet (Dec 26, 2021)

I already did on this day the 26th. There was only a lit wreath in the window and a wreath on the door. It's over. Time to think spring.


----------



## Pinky (Dec 26, 2021)

We did not put up our little tree this year. A few weeks ago, when daughter was over, she found the mini crocheted wreaths I made eons ago - and hung them on 4 door-knobs. We used to go all out with decorations, but don't anymore.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 26, 2021)

Except for the wreath outside there's nothing else to take down.
I'll leave it until New Year's Day.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 26, 2021)

I didn't put the tree up this year, or the lights around the windows . I  have a wreath on the front door.. a mantelpiece with some lighted ornaments.. lit candles  and flameless candelabra ....and several Items around the hearth . I could remove the whole lot in 10 minutes or less.. and usually I'd leave it up until New year but this year I have no more visitors coming so I'll probably take them down in the next day or so


----------



## Jules (Dec 26, 2021)

It’ll all come down on January 2nd.  Not that there’s much.  There’s always one little decoration that hides and I have to open the storage box to tuck it away.  I don’t put things out until mid December so I’m not so sick of them.  I like the lights in the window displays on cold winter nights.


----------



## katlupe (Dec 26, 2021)

I only had my littler ceramic tree in the window to take down and Christmas cards that were on the back of my door (with magnets). Took it all down just a few minutes ago. I leave the silver foil Christmas tree on the curio cabinet up there all year. Then if it is dreary outside and too dark in here, I turn on the fairy lights. So that is not going anywhere. 

I will take down the snowman outside my door the next time I go to my storage locker because that is where he lives the rest of the year.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 26, 2021)

We just have a little ceramic Christmas tree that we plug in for the holiday.  It will be put away on New Years day or eve.


----------



## timoc (Dec 26, 2021)

When Will You Take Down Christmas Decorations?​*I have no idea whatsoever*, I gave mine to a charity shop 5 years ago, so I don't know when or if the new owner put them up, you really do ask some very hard questions.


----------



## Geezer Garage (Dec 26, 2021)

Has to go up before it can come down. I believe Newton's brother Earl said that. Haven't put them up for years, but may do the place up next year for my grand daughter, and maybe a little bit for me. Mike


----------



## debodun (Dec 26, 2021)

At my old house - New Year's eve. At my new house - Jan 8th. Only a small artificial wreaths anyway.


----------



## tortiecat (Dec 26, 2021)

*Sometime the first week of January 2022.*


----------



## AnnieA (Dec 26, 2021)

Only did a small pre-lit artificial tree this year and will take it down soon after the New Year.  Years I do a big, labor intensive tree, I leave it through January to brighten short winter days.


----------



## jujube (Dec 26, 2021)

Everything went back in the boxes and out to the garage this afternoon.  It didn't take long.  

Moving right along.....


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 26, 2021)

Most stuff away now ... and ready for New Year's Eve


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 26, 2021)

I am dreading taking down all the decorations; so, I'm in no hurry to do so.   Just think... I used two packages of ornament hangers on the Christmas tree; each one has 100 hangers.   A few hangers were left unused though.  Then there's the array of Christmas trees (ceramic, wood, etc.) all over the place.  Lanterns here and there.  Need I go on?!?


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 26, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> I am dreading taking down all the decorations; so, I'm in no hurry to do so.   Just think... I used two packages of ornament hangers on the Christmas tree; each one has 100 hangers.   A few hangers were left unused though.  Then there's the array of Christmas trees (ceramic, wood, etc.) all over the place.  Lanterns here and there.  Need I go on?!?



I understand that,   but the darn HEAT around here  ruins  the Christmas spirit  for me Pam.


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 26, 2021)

Bonnie said:


> I understand that,   but the darn HEAT around here  ruins  the Christmas spirit  for me Pam.


Oh I forgot to mention that our floors are covered in fake snow to pretend it is actually ~ Winter.

Just kidding.


----------



## Lawrence (Dec 26, 2021)

Me and my wife usualy leave the Christmas decoratios up till arround the middle of January. But this year my wife had serious surgery and is at home recovering. Se told the children that she wants to have Christmas in March after she is healed and in good condition. So our decorations might stay up untill March although we only have one decoration on the front of our house a four foot star and a small three foot artificial Christmas tree.


----------



## mrstime (Dec 26, 2021)

We don't have a lot of decorations up, and what we do have will come down when one of us works up some ambition.


----------



## Jace (Dec 26, 2021)

Our family tradition was to keep the tree up till Three Kings Day (Jan.6)
So that's how it will be.. it's just " a cute little one" so no trouble putting or taking down..to store away.
And a lighted wreath..on front window..


----------



## Alice November (Dec 27, 2021)

Noel Joyeux lasts a longer time in France. There are the 12 Days of Christmas, then the feast of Kings where a special almond cake is eaten with celebration, then Christmas Tide goes on into February most years, not sure when it ends. So our sparkly lights stay up for at least that long! Our tree is reallysparkly holly leaves with little red lights on a coat stand this year, decorated with a few ornaments and ribbons, sort of minimalist.

So, joyeux Noel to all 🕊🕊Turtle Doves and French Hens to you all!

 🕊🕊🕊


----------

